# Titanium Safety Plunger



## irishpunk (Oct 8, 2010)

Are these little things worth the money ? I was thinking about doing some upgrades to my Gen3 Mod 23.
GlockStore.com - Glock Parts & Accessories, Glock Magazines & Apparel


----------

